# Mobile internet in Spain



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Just been looking at a site on the net that will sell or rent you a 3g dongle/sim while in Spain. They have lots of different rates to suite different situations.

I is called memobile and can be contacted on [email protected]
Looks like you do not need a Spanish address as they use your home address.

Andy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spanish dongle*

Hi

It seems that they will make a purchase on your behalf and register the SIM card. I have emailed for more info

www.memobilerental.com

Russell


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

These people are well known. They market the masmovil dongle with sim and usually 10€ worth of credit. I have stated on here before how this dongle is unlocked and can be used worlwide with local sims. I have one and have used it in very far away places and in the UK with a 3 sim. Thre is no need to enter any numbers or codes as it configures itself. You just ask it to manually search for providers and it will list them. If you have the particular sim ie the 3 one then just select that then make it auto so it can switch to gprs if no 3g signal strength and away you go. Simplicity itself and about the cheapest here.The sim can also be used in your mobile for tel calls also much cheaper here than Movistar or Vodafone. So dont think of it as just something for Spain as its more than that.

I just looked at the link posted by Russel and buying the dongle with sim is the best value as the dongle works world wide. renting for a fortnights use in spain seems to me expensive


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just ordered one. Should arrive in time before we leave home. 

Thanks for the info.


----------

